# Feeding a betta canned tuna?



## Mitra (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi i feed my african dwarf frogs frozen brine shrimp or blood worms, but i looked at the analysis and both are extremely low in protein. So now im adding a bit more variety and heard canned white tuna is good for them. My lovely betta was saying hello to me waving his body so i gave him a small piece. He kept it in his mouth for a second and then munched it down, eating another small piece i gave him. I know a betta would never eat a tuna in the wild, but would 3-4 small pieces be ok once per week as a high protein treat? I strained most of the oil out of it and the ingredients are skipjack tuna and water (no added salt)


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't honestly know, but I would be concerned about the natural salt levels in tuna, personally I would stick to frozen tropical fish foods, feeding these foods which are closer to the betta's natural food source will be fine for protein levels. also you said you drained the oil off but I personally wouldn't risk feeding my fish this. I hope he doesn't get sick, he maybe fine, but I think it is a little risky. I know you are probably only doing your best, and I don't really know, but if it was so good then surely everyone would be doing it, and I think look to their natural habitat and feeding and you have your answers. maybe someone else will say otherwise, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Mitra (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah no one on the internet seems to know for sure. If you soak a tiny piece of tuna in tank water, it should wash away most of the oil and exterior salt. I won't end up feeding my betta this because it is unnecessary. But if african dwarf frogs can eat beefheart, salmon/tuna steak, canned tuna, chicken breast, etc (being as they are carnivores) than a betta should too since ADF's and betta prefer the exact same type of food.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't know anything about frogs but if you say they have a similar diet to betta fish, then I guess you know what your doing, good luck with it all, after all feeding fish is all personal preferences anyway. some people fast their fish others don't, some feed peas others don't.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

My frogs and bettas get to eat NLS Thera A.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

You can get tuna that is submerged in water not oil so it would be less salty.


----------



## Mitra (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah the can of tuna says, low sodium and "in water". Today I gave my betta the tiniest piece to see how he'd react knowing what it is now and he went crazy for it. I won't do it anymore because not enough is known about this feeding method but I can't imagine it would be bad.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

What goes into fish food...? Fish. Maybe not tuna but salmon does. 
I think raw tilapia is a better choice if you really want to do this though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

NLS is made with krill which is a salt water animal so I wouldn't worry about tuna in water.


----------

